# Alpatech



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Saw one of these in action today,very fast. He used his own boxes and a pump tho, still was impressed.


----------



## Don Selleck (Mar 30, 2017)

I bought a big pump looking into alpha tech tools, so many options and huge prices, but a continuous flow, **** I've been taping for 30 years, my ass is wore out, having a machine that puts the mud on the wall with a pull of the trigger, sounds lucrative to me. I just wanna find someone that uses these tools, anyone out there?


----------



## Bohdi (Jan 28, 2015)

I've seen thembut Dont know how much they costs, but having the bazooka and boxes always full of mud seems like it would wear me out more than having to fill up.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i have a continuous flow. i love my machine. the bazooka are super smooth , the boxe very light, and to finish my angle are very very fast . 25k dollars .


----------

